# Kids



## CharlieBrown (May 10, 2011)

My wife and I are at a point where at minimum a separation is very likely. Where kind I find good information on how to deal with telling the kids. We have 2 boys, 11 and 14 and I know the 14 year old last night saw the paperwork my wife brought home about "Legal Separation involving Minor children" Where can we learn about how do tell and deal with our kids to try and help them through this. Thanks.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

MIne are 6 and 4 we just sat down with them and talked with them being open and honest. No matter what its going to be hard for them yours are older o it might be a bit easier. Sit don as parents and explain whats goign on with their parents let them know that they are allowed to ask questions and answer the questions no matter how painful they are. Make sure they feel loved and make sure they know they are not at fault and this does nothing to change the love either of you feel for them. Make sure they know that they are able to fully express their emotions to either of you and make sure you do not answer questions that are meant for your spouse and vice versa.


----------



## CharlieBrown (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, I needed that info.


----------

